# Kiss of death symptom



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey all,

I have a 120 gallon all male malawi hap/peacock mix. 14 fish in all&#8230;very low aggression. Over the last year, have lost various fish, and almost all start with the same symptom: they stop eating. Have had a beautifully healthy tank for the last 6 months, but noticed my albino taiwain reef moving towards food, but not eating any in the last few days. This seems to be the kiss of death for me, as it is usually only a matter of time before he will secluded himself and then die.

-Tank has been up and running for 18 months.
-82 degrees, ammonia/nitrite 0, nitrates approx. 40
-feeding flake and small pellet combo once a day (no more than what can be eaten in 5 minutes or so)
-water changes and gravel vcn about once a week (20-30% change)
-golden pothos in sump to help filter phosphates and nitrates
-amquel plus used to dechlorinate tap water, and i add stress coat once a week

I added all this info as the forum requests it&#8230;.but i am hoping for something very simple: can I save just one fish?

I have epsom salts, pimafix, and melafix at my disposal as well as a 10 gallon hospital tank (which usually just turns into hospice)

The fish is still moving around pretty normally, (not eating as I mentioned), and i can see the smallest hair of thin, white feces (not good i'm sure)

What should my next step be? Isolate? Treat w/meds? Love this forum as it has helped immensely in the past&#8230;.all opinions are appreciated!


----------



## CrazyCoolCichlids (May 19, 2013)

The comment about the white and stringy poop has me thinking it's a parasite. I'd treat with nox-ich or an anti-parasitic fish med for however long the bottle says. Maybe try epsom or kosher salt as well as that helps clear up just about anything. Good Luck!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

If its only the one fish then I would isolate that one and treat it in the ten. As far as feeding, them taking five minutes to eat is way too long therefore you are way overfeeding them. Some people say as much as they can eat in thirty seconds, some a minute. For mbuna I followed the thirty second path, but my haps and peacocks are slower moving than rambunctious mbuna so I keep them at a minute. You may also want to skip a day feeding once a week for them to clean out their systems. Try to keep your nitrates from 10-20 through the combination of less food and larger water changes at least 50%. I do 50-75% weekly personally.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

White thin feces and not eating is a sign of bloat. I would start using metro immediately with isolation of the infected fish in a 10 gallon hospital tank with 2-4 tablespoons of epson salt/10 gallons. Treat for 5-10 days every 8 hrs with 30-50% water changes between medications. You can put a few fish in the hospital tank and medicate them as long as they are not fighting.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I may have over estimated the amount of time the fish are feeding....it is closer to a minute or two, but I will cut that back a bit. Regarding the metro...doesn't the treatment method involve soaking food that the fish will digest? What do I do if it is not eating?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

mtayl675 said:


> I think I may have over estimated the amount of time the fish are feeding....it is closer to a minute or two, but I will cut that back a bit. Regarding the metro...doesn't the treatment method involve soaking food that the fish will digest? What do I do if it is not eating?


You dissolve the metro in the tank. For worse case scenario or if a fish is at its deathbed, I have individually caught and administered force feeding the metro mixed with couple mls of water using an infant plastic disposable syringe. I have saved many fish this way as it may be the only alternative thing to do.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Regarding metro&#8230;the powder seems to be a little harder to find, and not available at major pet stores close by. I have seen some reviews on API General Cure, which does have Metro, though not at the same concentration. Will this work effectively or am I better off making the trip to get the pure stuff?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

API general cure would work. I have used it before but it surely doesn't have the concentration as the pure stuff. Aquabid.com has a seller Mvp on the medication section. He sells metro along with other meds for a very inexpensive price with free shipping. That is where I get all my meds from.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Tetra parasite guard works well too if you can find it. Some Walmart stores carry it.


----------



## mtayl675 (Jan 1, 2013)

Found legit seachem metro...dosing for second day...no food. 50% water changes. May introduce a little food tomorrow to see if he eats. Thanks for all the help!


----------

